# Roof Rack on Subaru Impreza WRX



## jmoudry (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi all,
I am thinking about buying a WRX STI and was wondering if anyone has put a roof rack on one of these things? Both Yakima and Thule have racks but I was wondering how the fit is and if the racks cause any problems?
Thanks


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

do a search as there has been a plethora of topics about this subject.

I simply use a hitch rack on my WRX


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

I had Thule kit with the standard Thule crossbars on my 02 WRX wagon. It was kinda noisy, and I couldn't get a fairing to fit it right.
Other than that, it worked great though.

I would have gone the Sportworks hitch rack route, but I already had the Thule cross bars and trays. Sportworks are cool (unless you need to carry more than 2 bikes on your WRX). 
They cost a lot though, plus you need to get an ugly hitch installed on your pretty car... unless there are better looking hitches available now for the WRX.

-r


----------



## Nuget (Jan 21, 2004)

*Yakima fits just fine*

I have an '02 WRX sedan and the Yakima Q towers with a fairing works just fine. Sure you get a bit of noise but nothing the stereo can't drown out or engine. Might hurt a bit in the gas mileage but ya gotta get to the trail somehow. Also turned the yakima fairing backwards so the words don't show, gotta keep it stealth since the REX is black.

No problems other than a little bit of water that comes in when I get my car washed but I think I might be able to fix it by readjusting the tower. Being as it only happens on the passanger window.

No problems at all really, couldn't be happier with the Yakima. Had it on my old Altima and now the WRX. Love the car as well, never driven a car that fun. I'm sure i'd change my mind on that if I had a chance to test drive the STI though.

I'll see if I can get a pic up sometime soon.

Good luck


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*My son opted not to use a rack on his STI*

I was going to give him a rack for Christmas but after he did some research, he decided the thinner and lighter body parts on the STI might not be a good match even if rack manufacturers made a product that would fit. He was afraid he might deform the roof with the weight of the rack.

In our case, this is not a problem since we just use my car to transport bikes.

He has a 2004 WRX STI by the way.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Holy Carp*

you guys and your SUVs/cars amaze me. How fast do you have to get to trailhead anyhow?  
Jim


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*165 mph I believe*

and that's good old USA numbers with no 24% Canadian discount. 0-60 mph is 4.6 seconds I think.

Fast enough? If I was 23, I might like that car myself but it is my son's toy, not mine. Amazing what you can do with 4 cylinders when you put your mind to it.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't worry about damaging the panels on the STi, the roof is not any different than any other Impreza sedan. The biggest thing with Subys without a factory roof rack(read: wagon) is the frameless windows. I never had any leaks when I had a rack on my old Suby but there was increased wind noise. But it is minor increase in noise, and probably not perceptible in the STi over the road noise anyway.


----------



## Nuget (Jan 21, 2004)

*Soft body parts-*

I had thought about this issue but after setting the yakima towers up for the WRX I found that the towers don't actually sit on the roof. They actually sit right above the window, on the side. Kinda hard to explain without pics but they do not sit directly on the roof itself which is kinda soft. Pretty sure the STI has the same body panels but could be wrong.

I also only carry two bikes on top

I'll try and get a photo up later on


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*I've slowed a little*

now I have to pay attention to dragging a 47lb bike behind a 124 hp clunker. Jim


----------



## jmoudry (Feb 15, 2005)

*How about a hitch*

Thanks for the info! Anyone out there tried to put a hitch on one of these cars? Specifically the sedan.


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

I have an Impreza sedan with the Thule racks and they work just fine. I strongly recommend the fairing as the wind howl is pretty awful with them. You need to keep the radio on loud to hide the noise. The fairing cures the problem quite well and gas milage is impacted only very marginally. I could barely tell a difference at all in gas mileage with or without the racks which was rather surprising. The Thule rack towers don't actually rest on the roof. The feet sit angled sideways just above the window.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*My son just doesn't want to put anything on the STi*

I know he is reluctant to do anything to the car other than the sound system he installed. I offered to get the factory kit for Christmas but he declined. Fortunately, we have great riding right outside the house and he has plenty of friends with trucks so carrying stuff on the STi has not been an issue.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Aren't some of the panels aluminum?*

It's not my car but I believe that the hood, at least, and maybe the trunk lid are aluminum to reduce weight. I really can say on the roof other than what my son said and it may have just been an excuse not to mess with the overall look of the car.


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

You can get hitches for the WRXs... they all come with the standard mounting holes. Don't know about the STIs specifically, but I would bet they are the same.

-r


----------



## Tig (Mar 17, 2004)

In a previous thread, someone mentioned that a pair of bikes on their roof rack caused the turbo to kick sooner/more often/lower speeds than without the bikes, eating up more gas. Just something to consider when gas prices rocket past $2 a gallon towards $3 (or higher?) after the US invades Iran. _(not meant to be a political statement)_

I was seriously considering a WRX, but don't want to pay the extra $ for premium gas, combined with my *heavy* right foot and potential future fuel price increases.


----------



## Doc_d (Feb 11, 2005)

My WRX (not an STi) dynoed at just over 400 HP (PE1818F Turbo, TurboXS intercooler, Perrin fuel rail, PE injectors, Supra fuel pump, TurboXS up-pipe, Scoobysport down-pipe, Scoobysport catless center section, borla exhaust, TurboXS UTEC, FJO Wideband O2) 

0 - 60 in 3.5 seconds, and the quarter in 11.9. It got 24 MPG all day long.  

I never tried it with a bike on top though.


----------



## Doc_d (Feb 11, 2005)

Oh and if you thought my non-STi WRX was quick, here's what you can do with an STi and a few bucks.... 1/4 mile in 10.7. For the non-car nut types, that's faster than a Ferrari Enzo ($675,000).

http://www.carrito.net/bigvalley/10.76_0001.wmv


----------



## LBmtb (Jul 29, 2004)

How much is 'a few bucks'?


----------



## Doc_d (Feb 11, 2005)

LBguy said:


> How much is 'a few bucks'?


It took me about $5,000 to get my WRX (non-STi) into the 11s. With the purchase price of the car, that put me at about $30,000. Much less than the Z06 corvettes, and Porsche 911s I'd spank here on Woodward avenue on regular basis.

The last few tenths of a second cost the most though.

I just saw an STi go 406 horsepower on the dyno with nothing more than a full exhaust (up-pipe, down-pipe, center section, cat-back) and a dyno tune by an excellent tuner. That was right about what my WRX was putting out. However, the STi 6-speed, while much stronger, is really terrible for drag-racing. The gear ratios are too close. So I don't think it would go 11s. Low 12s for sure. A full exhaust is about $1,000, a UTEC (engine managment) for $1,000 and a good dyno tune for $400. Oh and of course you save a few bucks by installing it all yourself


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hitch racks get better gas mileage, bikes get less bugs and if you get a sportsrack on and off in 20 seconds...nothing better...no lifting a bike after a ride


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Sorry to be blunt, but I don't think jmoudry cares if you have an STi with 400 HP or why someone doesn't want to add a rack to his car. Nice cars but not very practical if you're an avid biker and it's your only vehicle. He's looking for the best option to carry a bike (or bikes) with his car...

with that said. I'm with SMT - hitch racks get better gas mileage.
Subaru Factory Hitch + Sportworks = 2 thumbs up!


----------



## evo5 (Aug 22, 2004)

Doc_d said:


> It took me about $5,000 to get my WRX (non-STi) into the 11s. With the purchase price of the car, that put me at about $30,000. Much less than the Z06 corvettes, and Porsche 911s I'd spank here on Woodward avenue on regular basis.
> 
> The last few tenths of a second cost the most though.
> 
> I just saw an STi go 406 horsepower on the dyno with nothing more than a full exhaust (up-pipe, down-pipe, center section, cat-back) and a dyno tune by an excellent tuner. That was right about what my WRX was putting out. However, the STi 6-speed, while much stronger, is really terrible for drag-racing. The gear ratios are too close. So I don't think it would go 11s. Low 12s for sure. A full exhaust is about $1,000, a UTEC (engine managment) for $1,000 and a good dyno tune for $400. Oh and of course you save a few bucks by installing it all yourself


Hello Doc_d, I have a Mitsubishi Evolution V RS type, 0-60mph in less than 4.6 seconds...only with a few upgrades and a lightweight body. This car in not USA legal.
Here is a photo


----------

